# fastidioso problema con l' orologio

## enx89

E' da quando uso linux che ho dei problemi con l'orologio!! Ho fatto il link simbolico di /etc/localtime con /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome ma l' orologio è avanti di due ore!! So che non è un problema grosso, anzi è un problemino ino ino, ma abbastanza fastidioso.  :Mad: 

Cosa si può fare per metterlo a posto?

Grazie ENx

----------

## bsolar

Se è avanti, spostalo indietro  :Smile: 

O forse ti avanza da solo?

----------

## enx89

l' orologio impostato nel bios è giusto e quando imposto il localtime a Rome, dando il comando "date" mi restituisce un orario avanti di 2 ore?

Come mai?

 *Quote:*   

> Se è avanti, spostalo indietro

 

Come faccio a spostarlo indietro?

----------

## bsolar

Se l'orologio hardware è in localtime, controlla che in '/etc/rc.conf' sia settato 'CLOCK="local"'.

----------

## blaze_

```

emerge rdate

rdate -s time.ien.it

```

questo ti sincronizza l'ora con l'istituto elettrotecnico nazionale, io ad esempio mi son creato uno script rc che lo fa allo startup

/etc/init.d/rdate

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

        ebegin "Getting date from time.ien.it"

        rdate -s time.ien.it

        eend $? "Date Syncronization failed"

}

stop() {

        echo "";

}

```

per attivare il servizio

```

rc-update add rdate default

```

----------

## bsolar

Carino, ma ha senso lo stop? Da quel che ne so nello script non è strettamente necessario, solo lo start è mandatorio quindi dato che non è che faccia granché...

----------

## IgaRyu

Direi di si se non altro per una questione di compatibilita degli scripts   :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Direi di si se non altro per una questione di compatibilita degli scripts  

 

Appunto, per essere script validi basta contengano la funzione 'start' (credo).

----------

## IgaRyu

No lo 'stadard' prevede la presenza di tutte e tre le funzioni:

start

stop

restart

Joe

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> No lo 'stadard' prevede la presenza di tutte e tre le funzioni:
> 
> start
> 
> stop
> ...

 

Allora questa nota trovata qui:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Any rc-script needs at least the "start" funtion.

 

cosa vuole dire? Bisogna farla modificare o sono io che interpreto male?

PS: modificare di sicuro... "funtion"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IgaRyu

bhe quella affermazione ha un certo senso logico ... at least .. almeno... se non avesse almeno quella non avrebbe senso... ma su un altro doc che riguardava la reazione degli scripts (ma non ricordo quale) parlavano appunto di quello standard

----------

## l0rdt

 *blaze_ wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/rdate
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript
> ...

 

Idea simpatica, ma se non aggiungi un 

```

depend() { 

 need net

}

```

 non penso sia molto efficace   :Wink: 

----------

## Ginko

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Idea simpatica, ma se non aggiungi un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Molto giusto, infatti questo workaround funge

solo se sei in rete ed hai accesso al server ntp.

Io credo invece che tu debba settare

```
CLOCK="local"
```

in 

/etc/rc.conf

come gia' suggerito e poi affidarti a 

/etc/init.d/clock

per la sincronizzazione tra l'HW ed il System clock.

  --Gianluca

----------

## enx89

 *blaze_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge rdate
> ...

 

Mi sembra molto interessante quello che hai fatto e credo che prenderò spunto da te, anche perchè ho un adsl 640 sempre connessa.

Grazie a tutti ENx

P.S.: io il clock,in rc.conf, l' ho settato su local, ma a cosa devo linkare il file /etc/localtime?

----------

## blaze_

per gli rc-script non serve la stop() o la depend() per forza

infatti il mio stop() non ha assolutamente senso :)

----------

## l0rdt

 *blaze_ wrote:*   

> per gli rc-script non serve la stop() o la depend() per forza
> 
> infatti il mio stop() non ha assolutamente senso 

 

in questo caso 

```
depend(){need net}
```

 dovrebbe essere necessario per essere sicuri che lo script sia eseguito dopo aver tirato su la rete  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

>  *blaze_ wrote:*   per gli rc-script non serve la stop() o la depend() per forza
> 
> infatti il mio stop() non ha assolutamente senso  
> 
> in questo caso 
> ...

 

Credo blaze_ intendesse quello che ho detto prima anch'io, cioé che non sono "strettamente" necessari perché uno script sia valido, per esserlo può limitarsi a contenere solo 'start'.

----------

## l0rdt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo blaze_ intendesse quello che ho detto prima anch'io, cioé che non sono "strettamente" necessari perché uno script sia valido, per esserlo può limitarsi a contenere solo 'start'.

 

Oops sorry avevo letto male  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bubble27

ghghgh è da un pò di tempo che ho problemi con l'ora di sistema..... a volte va avanti ed a volte va indietro ..... ho provato con ntp, adesso con rdate ma guardate qua......

dopo aver emerso rdate......

Lowenbrau root # date  <=== prima di utilizzare rdate

mer set 24 11:40:24 UTC 2003

Lowenbrau root # rdate -s time.ien.it <=== utilizzo di rdate

Lowenbrau root # date

mer set 24 09:42:29 UTC 2003   :Shocked:  <=== ma ci colleghiamo con un server italiano ?_?

stessa cosa cmq con ntp ........ nn sarà ora di dire a questi tizi di aggiustare l'ora......

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

ciao gentooaglia

----------

## darksides

hai settato l'RTC nel kernel?

----------

## bubble27

 *darksides wrote:*   

> hai settato l'RTC nel kernel?

 

si se intendi questo ....

CONFIG_RTC=y  

 :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Lowenbrau root # date
> 
> mer set 24 09:42:29 UTC 2003   <=== ma ci colleghiamo con un server italiano ?_?
> 
> stessa cosa cmq con ntp ........ nn sarà ora di dire a questi tizi di aggiustare l'ora......
> ...

 

La loro ora mi pare corretta, ovviamente non usano l'ora locale, esattamente come stai facendo te dato che hai UTC. Controlla il link /etc/localtime.

```
# date

Wed Sep 24 13:00:55 CEST 2003
```

----------

## darksides

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

>  *darksides wrote:*   hai settato l'RTC nel kernel? 
> 
> si se intendi questo ....
> 
> CONFIG_RTC=y  
> ...

 

Si proprio quello.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bubble27

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   Lowenbrau root # date
> 
> mer set 24 09:42:29 UTC 2003   <=== ma ci colleghiamo con un server italiano ?_?
> 
> stessa cosa cmq con ntp ........ nn sarà ora di dire a questi tizi di aggiustare l'ora......
> ...

 

ultimamente sto cambiando l'ora con date ..... esattamente

# date ggmmhhmmanno 

adesso riprovo ad impostare il localtime...... 

grazie cmq bsolar

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## BlueRaven

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Mi sembra molto interessante quello che hai fatto e credo che prenderò spunto da te, anche perchè ho un adsl 640 sempre connessa.

 

In questo caso, tieni presente che puoi anche usare ntpd, che si occuperà di mantenere l'ora sincronizzata in modo completamente automatico e non solo allo startup.

Se hai una LAN, puoi anche usarlo come stratum 3 per tutti gli altri PC.  :Cool: 

Tutte le info qui.

----------

## bubble27

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   Mi sembra molto interessante quello che hai fatto e credo che prenderò spunto da te, anche perchè ho un adsl 640 sempre connessa. 
> 
> In questo caso, tieni presente che puoi anche usare ntpd, che si occuperà di mantenere l'ora sincronizzata in modo completamente automatico e non solo allo startup.
> 
> Se hai una LAN, puoi anche usarlo come stratum 3 per tutti gli altri PC. 
> ...

 

Non so se tu l'hai provato, ma nn mi sembra funzionare a meraviglia o meglio l'ora la cambia ma nn nell'ora esatta !!!! cmq c'è anche il sito tutto in italiano...

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Non so se tu l'hai provato, ma nn mi sembra funzionare a meraviglia o meglio l'ora la cambia ma nn nell'ora esatta !!!!

 

Beh, io ho un mio stratum 3 con il quale tengo sincronizzata l'ora di tutte le macchine installate nella server farm che gestisco, che loggano tutte su un server remoto.

Ciò è fondamentale, altrimenti sai che casino quando devi correlare un minimo i dati...  :Shocked: 

Può bastare come prova?   :Razz: 

Ti assicuro che funziona benissimo, i tuoi problemi credo derivino da qualcos'altro, tipo un'errata indicazione del formato dell'ora impostata (local anziché UTC o viceversa).

----------

## bubble27

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   Non so se tu l'hai provato, ma nn mi sembra funzionare a meraviglia o meglio l'ora la cambia ma nn nell'ora esatta !!!! 
> 
> Beh, io ho un mio stratum 3 con il quale tengo sincronizzata l'ora di tutte le macchine installate nella server farm che gestisco, che loggano tutte su un server remoto.
> 
> Ciò è fondamentale, altrimenti sai che casino quando devi correlare un minimo i dati... 
> ...

 

Scusa BlueRaven ma stai dicendo con tutto questo con ntp ???

se si a quale server chiedi l'ora ??? io ho impostato i 2 server presenti qui http://www.ien.it/ntp/index_i.shtml che si trovano anche nella lista degli stratum (1) di www.ntp.org, ma ho provato anche quelli dello stratum (2) con località Italy.... xò niente.. 

Ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> se si a quale server chiedi l'ora ??? io ho impostato i 2 server presenti qui http://www.ien.it/ntp/index_i.shtml che si trovano anche nella lista degli stratum (1) di www.ntp.org, ma ho provato anche quelli dello stratum (2) con località Italy.... xò niente.. 

 

Intanto grazie per il link, avevo guardato il sito dello IEN ma questa pagina mi era proprio sfuggita.

Io utilizzo questi server, presi dalla lista degli stratum 2:

```
server ntp.tuxfamily.net

server time.flygplats.net

server ntp.shim.org

server a.ntp.alphazed.net
```

Se mi dici esattamente cos'è che non ti funziona, possiamo provare a risolvere insieme.

----------

## bubble27

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   se si a quale server chiedi l'ora ??? io ho impostato i 2 server presenti qui http://www.ien.it/ntp/index_i.shtml che si trovano anche nella lista degli stratum (1) di www.ntp.org, ma ho provato anche quelli dello stratum (2) con località Italy.... xò niente..  
> 
> Intanto grazie per il link, avevo guardato il sito dello IEN ma questa pagina mi era proprio sfuggita.
> 
> Io utilizzo questi server, presi dalla lista degli stratum 2:
> ...

 

Grazie innanzitutto ..... allra.... una volta configurato il /etc/ntp.conf (ma anche senza avelo configurato)  :Laughing:   faccio partire il demone ntpd, dopo di che do il comando ntpdate +server_ntp_italiano e mi cambia l'ora con circa 3-4 ore in dietro rispetto all'ora legale....

cosa potrei fare ??? che dici ??

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> Grazie innanzitutto ..... allra.... una volta configurato il /etc/ntp.conf (ma anche senza avelo configurato)   faccio partire il demone ntpd, dopo di che do il comando ntpdate +server_ntp_italiano e mi cambia l'ora con circa 3-4 ore in dietro rispetto all'ora legale....
> 
> cosa potrei fare ??? che dici ??

 

Innanzitutto, prova con qualche altro server, anche se dubito sia questo il problema.

Poi controlla qual è l'impostazione della variabile CLOCK nel tuo rc.conf.

Da me è: 

```
CLOCK="UTC"
```

Tieni presente che, se sul PC utilizzi un altro OS che imposta l'orologio hardware sull'ora locale, devi impostare la variabile di cui sopra a "local".

Verifica anche che l'ora impostata nel BIOS sia coerente con l'impostazione di cui sopra: ad esempio, se hai CLOCK="UTC" e sono, ad esempio, le 10 del mattino, l'ora dovrebbe essere impostata alle 8 (-1 ora per il fuso e -1 ora per l'ora legale).

Questo, in realtà, non è fondamentale perché il sistema dovrebbe scrivere l'ora aggiustata anche nell'hardware clock, ma può aiutarti a capire il problema.

Infine, verifica a cosa punta il symlink /etc/localtime.

Fammi sapere.

----------

## bubble27

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

>  *bubble27 wrote:*   Grazie innanzitutto ..... allra.... una volta configurato il /etc/ntp.conf (ma anche senza avelo configurato)   faccio partire il demone ntpd, dopo di che do il comando ntpdate +server_ntp_italiano e mi cambia l'ora con circa 3-4 ore in dietro rispetto all'ora legale....
> 
> cosa potrei fare ??? che dici ?? 
> 
> Innanzitutto, prova con qualche altro server, anche se dubito sia questo il problema.
> ...

 

si allora CLOCK="local" così ho ed avevo impostato (avevo xchè ho reinstallato, adesso rifunziona) e il link simbolico l'avevo impostato + di una volta come dice la mitica guida gentoo con ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Rome /etc/localtime  cioè nn si può sbagliare...... xò continuava a darmi l'ora in UTC, anche se andava bene ma dopo quache riavvio i minuti aumentavano sempre di +....  adesso è impostato a CEST come sapevo che doveva essere 

Lowenbrau linux # date

lun set 29 11:28:38 CEST 2003

 :Razz:   grazie 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bubble27

grazie funzia   :Laughing:  adesso ho l'ora finalmente impostata a dovere l'unico edit che ho dovuto fare è stato un depend all'inizio, altrimenti mi startava prima che la connessione in rete andava su... cmq adesso è tutto ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/sbin/runscript 
> 
> start() { 
> ...

 

grazie blaze_   :Wink: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## lord_hypno

Ciao,

io avevo lo stesso problema.

Per risolverlo devi mettere la voce local nell' rc.conf e vedo che l'hai già fatto.

Il link per il localtime è /usr/share/Europe/Rome

Il problema (l'ho scoperto da pochissimio) è che quando emergi (che schifo di parola!!!) non sovrascrivi nessun file di config per non rischiare pasticci.

prova a dare un 

  %emerge --help config 

per saperne di più.

Nell'emergere kde (hai kde vero?) o chi per lui, non hai aggiornato alcuni file di config.

dai un bell'

  %etc-update

e fai attenzione ai files che ti propone di sovrascrivere.

A me ha risolto tutto!!

Lo so che non si capisce niente di quello che ho scritto ma sono un casinaro...

Ciao ciao

Hypno

P.s.

Probabilmente ho scritto una marea di ca++ate perche sono niubbio, ma quantomeno ho risolto questo fastidio sul mio pc

----------

## assente

Non dovrebbe esserci anche 'status'?

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> No lo 'stadard' prevede la presenza di tutte e tre le funzioni:
> 
> start
> 
> stop
> ...

 

----------

## doom.it

"Un uomo con un orologio sa che ore sono, un uomo con due orologi non può esserne certo."

Ergo, lasciate stare i vari sync e fidatevi del vostro orologio di sistema.... e se è troppo sballato rispetto a quello del resto del mondo, smettetela di avere contatti col restodel mondo![/quote]

----------

## Peach

boh personalmente nn ho mai voluto usare per una ragione o per l'altra ntp, ho seguito + di un thread sulla sincronizzazione dell'orologio, + un trick della GWN per accordare l'orologio nel caso si sfasasse (azzerando /etc/adjtime), sta di fatto che questa macchina qui (creata con gentoo 1.4 rc3) ha sempre sofferto problemi di orario e ne soffre tutt'ora... sigh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## egolf

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> l' orologio impostato nel bios è giusto e quando imposto il localtime a Rome, dando il comando "date" mi restituisce un orario avanti di 2 ore?
> 
> Come mai?
> 
>  *Quote:*   Se è avanti, spostalo indietro 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=19922

```

date MMDDHHmmAAAA

```

MM mese, DD data, HH ora, mm minuto, AAAA anno. 

```

hwclock --systohc 

```

come detto prima guarda in /etc/rc.conf su cos' è settato CLOCK e metti 

```
CLOCK="local"
```

 se coi comandi sopra setti l' ora locale.

----------

## zUgLiO

Sto usando anche io questo script:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend () {

    need net

    }

    

start() {

    ebegin "Getting date from time.ien.it"

    rdate -s time.ien.it

    eend $? "Date Syncronization failed"

    }

    

stop() {

    echo "";

    }

```

e l'ho aggiunto al runlevel di default,ora il mio unico dubbio è se devo rimuovere dal runlevel di boot clock.

e se per qualche motivo la rete è down come viene regolata l'ora?

----------

